# My internet connection keeps coming and going



## Smartpal (Jun 2, 2011)

My internet connection keeps going offline then online again, then offline again. Really getting on my nerves. Anybody know what could be the problem?


----------



## Originality (Jun 2, 2011)

Without more details, I can't say anything difinitive. It could be anything from a bad line to your telephone exchange, to your modem/router resetting, to bad cabling/signal to your computer, to faulty networking devices, to faulty software/drivers. Any many things inbetween.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a similar problem.
It began after the ISP changed my modem since my old one died.
With the old one I had 10mb/s.
But know with the new one the connection goes offline every 5 minutes. And the speed is 1-2mb/s!


----------



## Theraima (Jun 2, 2011)

Like Originality said, it could be anything.. You have to test everything.. See if another computer works fine with it etc.


----------



## doyama (Jun 2, 2011)

Well you're in India and I've never heard many good things about the reliability of the infrastructure there. So you could just be fighting windmills in this regard.

But to give you the benefit of the doubt you have to at least give us a few pieces of information

1) Connection type - DSL/cable/satellite/etc
2) Connection provider
3) How is your computer connected? Directly to the router, wifi, directly to a box the provider gives you?
4) run a speedtest.net and give us your latency and speed
5) Does congestions/dropping correlate with anything? Torrent usage, microwave usage, etc?


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 3, 2011)

Well I have a DSL connection by MTNL and I connect through wifi. My latency is around 40 ms, down speed is 1 mbps.


----------



## Originality (Jun 3, 2011)

Since you're connecting through WiFi, chances are you just have a weak signal. Try decreasing the distance between yourself and the modem/router and checking for any obstacles in the way. The more objects (especially metal ones) the signal has to go through, the weaker it gets.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 3, 2011)

Originality said:
			
		

> Since you're connecting through WiFi, chances are you just have a weak signal. Try decreasing the distance between yourself and the modem/router and checking for any obstacles in the way. The more objects (especially metal ones) the signal has to go through, the weaker it gets.



No I think it's something with the router/connection cos I tried connected through a cable as well and had the same problem.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 3, 2011)

If you can, test the connection with a different modem/computer. If neither of that show anything, call your ISP.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 3, 2011)

Heh, I actually have that same problem. I found that using a different browser may help.


----------



## doyama (Jun 3, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> Originality said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're having issues wired then it's either your router or the DSL connection itself. Torrenting has a nasty habit of obliterating most consumer routers so try to either not torrent, or really throttle the settings on the number of simultaneous connections to help there.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 3, 2011)

I've contacted ISP. I'll see what they can do about it.


----------



## ferdi-t (Jun 4, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> Originality said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it also happens on a wired connection, then the problem is not the wifi connection.

Something I hope may be of use.

1) Do you use a modem with an integrated router, or a separate router hooked up to a modem? If so, try a wired connection without the router for testing purposes
2) Do you have the possibility of testing with another pc (or a console)? Just to rule out the possibility of your pc being the problem
3) Have you tried unhooking all cables, then restarting your modem+router (by keeping them hooked off for at least 10 seconds)? Sometimes works wonders.

If that doesn't help: could you describe where in your house (which floor, front or back of the house) you hooked up your modem to the telephone line, and where your DMARC is? 

DMARC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demarcation_point


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 4, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> I've contacted ISP. I'll see what they can do about it.



does its say error*"the modem device occured an error"*


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 4, 2011)

I think it's fixed now. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 4, 2011)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> I think it's fixed now. Thanks for all the help guys.


Can you tell me how'd you fixed it.
I'm too suffering from the same error.


----------

